# Wood for smoking cheese



## derag2 (Mar 27, 2016)

What are good wood for smoking cheese?  I'm getting an amznps and am trying pit master choice, corn cob and Apple for bacon what would be a good on for cheeses?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 27, 2016)

I always go for apple when it comes to cheese.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

I mostly use apple for cheese.

Pitmaster's Choice should be nice, that stuff smells great!


----------



## jeepsjeep (Mar 27, 2016)

I love a HARD strong smoke, used to smoke mine with hickory...now I like the mix pellets with my amaze or just apple, 1 hour


----------



## baja traveler (Mar 27, 2016)

I do 4 hours in Apple or Maple - most of the time mild cheddar, because thats what the wife likes...


----------



## canuck38 (Mar 27, 2016)

Did a 2hr tube smoke on a chunk of Gouda with  apple pellets.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2016)

Derag2 said:


> What are good wood for smoking cheese? I'm getting an amznps and am trying pit master choice, corn cob and Apple for bacon what would be a good on for cheeses?


Welcome to the forum.

Depends on your personal taste, all the woods you mentioned plus Hickory, Cherry and Alder. Give them all a try, no need to do all of your cheese at once with one wood. Smoking is fun, stretch it out.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Apple would be my choice for cheese.

Al


----------



## derag2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for replys..  I need to get my smoke house built so I can try some things....  Never smoked cheese before so it willl be an adventure


----------



## driedstick (Mar 30, 2016)

I did some in Orange wood pellets and it turned out real good,,, just did a batch of Pitmasters and Apple myself

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 30, 2016)

Presently I am smoking fresh cheddar curds and five year old sharp cheddar using a very pale blue/white corn cob smoke. Because the curds are moist they will be pulled at four hours while the cheddar will be pulled in the neighborhood of twenty hours.

T


----------

